# Paint over Glue?



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well last night I was putting the wings on the on my Hailifax and the weight of the wings pulled half the airframe apart. So I had to run glue all across mid-line of the airframe to hold it together. Is the paint going to cover up the glue? the finally camo coat because the whole plane is painted green at the moment and the glue really shows!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

probably gonna have to sand, prime and repaint for the best finish


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Like jafo says prime sand and paint. That is the best way to do it right.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

(The next day) So how did it turn out? Are you going to have to do a major re-haul?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Wetsand with 600 grit wet-or-dry sandpaper. Superglue it to a popcicle stick, then sand it until the line starts to disappear. Do this very slowly and carefully, so that you don't make high and low spots in the fuselage. You can even make a sanding block from wood to help keep the surface smooth while sanding. Spray your primer over it very lightly to see if there's any dips, or glue smudges that need to be removed. You don't want to sray too much primer over it as this will eventually build thicker into a spot where it won't dry at the same rate as it would if it were thin. This also rolls (pulls the paint) when sanded if it's too soft. Take your time - don't get in a hurry to finish this overnight, or in the space of an hour. Sometimes it takes half an hour just to sand, then another half hour to spray primer and check for irregularities. 

~ The God of war


----------

